# Vampire Photo Booth



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Saw this on a shirt but it sold out before I was able to buy it.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Very Funny.... thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Good one! Thanks!


----------



## jfro70 (Sep 21, 2009)

Even if they sell out on the day they're offered, Woot shirts are re-offered later, so you can still grab it if you're interested :

http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=16077


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

That's a good one!


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

haha My wife just got me that one and 4 other halloween woot shirts!! I love woot shirts.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

HAHA awesome!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

lol nice !


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, too funny.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Reminds me of.....*

When I always dressed in black, black cape to do house tours here and during laundry day it was all outside in the sun hanging on the clothesline...I took a picture of it and titled it:"Dracula's Clothesline"....but How would he get out there to hang them up or take them down when they were dry?
"Ouch! Ouch! Owwsch! Ouch!"
He's smoking!
hahahaha!


----------

